# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wer übernimmt die Regie? Zwei Namen kursieren



## Darkmoon76 (6. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wer übernimmt die Regie? Zwei Namen kursieren* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wer übernimmt die Regie? Zwei Namen kursieren*


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. September 2017)

doppelpost


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. September 2017)

> So war einerseits die Rede davon, dass J.J. Abrams, Regisseur von Star Wars: Episode 7 - Das Erwachen der Macht, wieder im Regiestuhl Platz nehmen könnte.


http://www.reactiongifs.us/nooooooo-luke-skywalker/
luc Besson soll sich das Einverständnis von George lucas holen. er hat ja gesagt, dass er gerne einen teil der Serie machen würde, aber nur mit "Genehmigung"


----------



## Frullo (7. September 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> http://www.reactiongifs.us/nooooooo-luke-skywalker/
> luc Besson soll sich das Einverständnis von George lucas holen. er hat ja gesagt, dass er gerne einen teil der Serie machen würde, aber nur mit "Genehmigung"



Hmmm, da wäre ich dann doch skeptisch: Valerian war ja jetzt nicht der Bringer... vielleicht hat Luc das Händchen dafür verloren... Wenn ich wählen dürfte, dann wäre es wohl Spielberg - oder Tarantino!


----------



## TheRealBlade (7. September 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hmmm, da wäre ich dann doch skeptisch: Valerian war ja jetzt nicht der Bringer... vielleicht hat Luc das Händchen dafür verloren... Wenn ich wählen dürfte, dann wäre es wohl Spielberg - oder Tarantino!



So sehr ich auch Tarantino mag (wirklich sehr), ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er Star Wars macht oder machen könnte. Es ist einfach nicht sein Genre oder seine Art von Film.


----------



## Frullo (7. September 2017)

TheRealBlade schrieb:


> So sehr ich auch Tarantino mag (wirklich sehr), ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er Star Wars macht oder machen könnte. Es ist einfach nicht sein Genre oder seine Art von Film.



Das ist ja gerade der Grund, warum mir eine Tarantino-Version von Star Wars zusagen würde! Es wäre ein "dreckiger" Star Wars, mit New Order Sadisten die sich in aberwitzigen Dialogen über das neuste Service-Droiden-Modell welches dem alten Modell nicht das Wasser reichen kann unterhalten, Jedi denen die Versuchungen der dunklen Seite der Macht weitaus mehr abverlangt, Schmuggler die zuerst schiessen und dann fragen (so wie es Han Solo im Original mit Greedo tat), Wookies die wirklich Arme ausreissen, wenn sie angepisst sind, Befragungen von gefangenen Widerständlern, bei denen Kylo Ren über den Unterschied bei der Fütterung von jungen und alten Rancors referiert...


----------



## LOX-TT (7. September 2017)

First Order, nicht New Order. Die New Order ist bei Wolfenstein


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. September 2017)

Ich wäre für Gareth Edwards. Er hat mit Rogue One bewiesen, dass er was drauf hat.
Abrams muss ich nicht unbedingt nochmal haben und Johnson muss im Dezember erst noch zeigen, dass er es kann.


----------



## Frullo (7. September 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> First Order, nicht New Order. Die New Order ist bei Wolfenstein



Womit (für mich) bewiesen wäre, dass die neuen Bad Guys im SW-Universum einfach keinen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen, weil sie nur ein amateurhafter Fanclub der alten Bad Guys sind


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Gareth Edwards. Er hat mit Rogue One bewiesen, dass er was drauf hat.
> Abrams muss ich nicht unbedingt nochmal haben und Johnson muss im Dezember erst noch zeigen, dass er es kann.


Vergiss das ganz schnell. Nachdem Disney ja schon Tohy Gilroy für die Nachdrehs bei Rogue One geholt haben weil ihnen Edwards Arbeit nicht so gefallen hat  dürfte der raus aus dem Spiel sein.

Disney hat da anscheinend sehr genau Vorstellung was sie wollen und ich glaube nicht das jemand, der da einmal durchgefallen ist noch große Chancen hat nochmal ran zu dürfen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (7. September 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hmmm, da wäre ich dann doch skeptisch: Valerian war ja jetzt nicht der Bringer... vielleicht hat Luc das Händchen dafür verloren... Wenn ich wählen dürfte, dann wäre es wohl Spielberg - oder Tarantino!


wah, Tarantino hat, so gerne ich ihn auch mag, bei star wars nichts verloren. stell dir mal ein star wars x Pulp fiction/reservoir Dogs  vor 
dann lieber jemanden wie blomkamp. aber ich glaube, dass der lieber Filme macht, bei denen er auch die geschichte geschrieben hat.


----------



## Frullo (7. September 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> stell dir mal ein star wars x Pulp fiction/reservoir Dogs  vor



Genau DAS würde ich ZU GERNE sehen  Lies Dir mal mein 2. Posting durch


----------

